# Maturity age for a male silkie..



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Hello!
I just realized my hens are laying infertile eggs. My silkie roo is 8 months old, he doesn't crow much, is it possible he is not sexually mature yet?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Bump....nobody knows if that is normal?? He should be almost 9 months old and he is not interest in the girl!!! Weird, no crowing or mounting that I have seen. I tried to incubate some of the eggs and I quickly realized after 1 week that none were fertile. Any suggestions? Should I get a new roaster? Give him more time?


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Silkies just take forever to mature in general. The worst I've heard is 14 monthes for a silkie to mature. but your silkie should be close to maturity. This is because they are a more an ornamental breed than meat or egg laying. My cousin raises silkies.

I can find an "official answer" in a min on age but I've seen those answers are seldom right. Don't get discouraged with the 14 month answer the roosters and hens from that hatch were just slow. And it frustrated my cousin.

The "official" answer is 8-9 months according to poultry site and said they are the slowest chickens to mature.

The best answer I can give you is give him more time and this lovely story. It's kinda an ugly duckling story but with silkies and silkies maturing times.
http://http://www.americansilkiebantamclub.org/articles/Raising%20Birds%20to%20Maturity.asp


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for answer! The best one so far !! Lol!!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

SilkieBoy said:


> Thanks for answer! The best one so far !! Lol!!


Good luck with him. They really are the ugly duckling story of chickens that takes a lot of patience.


----------

